# Crown Achievement!!



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if Lane still produces this blend? I am down to a bowl or two. It is a good Latakia blend.

Sorry I put this in the wrong forum!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Long gone, I'm afraid. Your last bowl or two may very well be your last bowl or two.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry its been discontinued as have many other great blends. You might check with some B&M that blend tobacco to see if they can come up with something similar.

Prof. Mike


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!Where's the humanity? I stored up on quite a few blends from about 8 years ago. I have been letting them age and have smoked my own mixture for quite a while. I am afraid to dig into my stash for fear that they can't be replaced.


----------

